# Linux Server



## pressi2 (8. August 2008)

WeLcher Server ist gut für den Privat gebrauch?

Ein Linux Server der Linux sowie Windows PCs im Netzwerk verwalten kann?
(z.B. die Benutzer Rechte verwalten, die Computer verwalten, Netzlaufwerke erstellen, Wer was am Computer und im Netzwerk machen darf ...)

Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag 

mfg pressi**


----------



## Laudian (8. August 2008)

suchst du einen fertigen Server oder eine Distribution die das kann?

Als Distribution eignet sich fast jede gaengige Distribution ... in jedem Fall ist die Einrichtung einige Arbeit, dafuer aber auch maximal an deine Beduerfnisse anpassbar. Die Entsprechenden Programme ala Apache, Samba (Windowsnetzwerk) etc werden von 99% aller Distries angeboten, alternativ kann man sie von Hand kompilieren, wenn sie von der verwendeten Distri nicht angeboten werden.


----------



## pressi2 (8. August 2008)

Was ist sinnvoller einen Kompleten Server oder eine Distri

Welche Distri würde es geben? Bräuchte man dann noch Programme?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2008)

Hast Du schon Erfahrung mit Linux oder bist Du ganz neu auf dem Gebiet?
Danach richtet sich naemlich auch welche Distribution fuer Dich geeignet ist.

Auch wo der Server seine Dienste anbieten soll (LAN oder Internet) kann diese Entscheidung beeinflussen.

Allgemein find ich dass EnGarde Secure Linux eine sehr gute Server-Distribution ist, fuer Einsteiger aber auch nicht zwingend geeignet.

Eine Alternative koennten CentOS oder SME Server darstellen.

Im Grunde kannst Du jedoch mehr oder weniger jede Distribution nutzen, denn die meisten aktuellen Distributionen bringen alles mit was Du brauchst.


----------



## pressi2 (9. August 2008)

Ich habe mich schon mit Ubuntu beschäftigt aber noch nicht recht vieL!!

am besten wäre mit WLAN ............ 

haBe mich mal im Internet wegen Distri. umgesehen, habe dort das Programm openSUSE 11.0 gefunden! Wäre das geeignet für soLche Sachen  
Kann man dorT Benutzerrechte vergebn und NetzLaufwerke erstellen


----------



## Navy (9. August 2008)

Bevor Du einen Server ins Netz läßt, lege ich Dir die Grundlagen von Linux ans Herz.

http://http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium

In jeder Distribution ist es möglich User anzulegen und die Rechte (sehr effektiv) zu verwalten.

http://http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium:_Benutzer-_und_Berechtigungskonzepte

Laufwerke gibt es unter Linux nicht, alles wird über die Verzeichnisstruktur gelöst.

http://http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium:_Zugriff_auf_Laufwerke

Viel Spaß auf der hellen Seite der Macht


----------

